# Street signs in your city



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Many cities have very different street signs!

In here (Póvoa de Varzim, Portugal) street signs were recently changed due to local pressure to preserve Póvoa's traditions. those drawings are names of city inhabitants that are still living or passed away. It also has the colours of the city, white and blue. Also it explains the name of each street, showed from whom the naming cames from.











signs for cars (we already had this before), it is a different sign and some cities only have signs like these. We only use it for directions, for instance where downtown is located, hospitals, hotels, schools, casino, etc....

here in a foggy winterly night.









kay:


----------



## hinto (Jul 15, 2005)

PedroGabriel said:


> Many cities have very different street signs!


^^What do those symbols along the edge mean?


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Mexico:

On the right side


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

I don't mean that kind of street signs. lol. I mean places with names of streets! lol



hinto said:


> ^^What do those symbols along the edge mean?


those are names of the common people as I said, that's why city hall is changing street signs.

here's some explanation in English:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siglas_Poveiras


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

PedroGabriel said:


> those are names of the common people as I said, that's why city hall is changing street signs.
> 
> here's some explanation in English:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siglas_Poveiras


Pretty cool with the old Scandinavian runes :happy:



In Copenhagen ( and Denmark in general ) they look like this:










They are either mounted on walls or polls and are usually blue with white writing.. ( this differ a bit from location to location ), in this case it's the font and colour used by Copenhagen Municipal.. ( notice the heart dot  )


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Some HK street signs. It has the names in English and Cantonese. Some street signs are clever that it pinpoints the address (numbers) of buildings.




























More here
http://hk-place.com/view.php?id=316


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

There is a Road Name Signs thread in the Hong Kong section : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=47855


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

FREKI said:


> Pretty cool with the old Scandinavian runes :happy:
> 
> They are either mounted on walls or polls and are usually blue with white writing.. ( this differ a bit from location to location ), in this case it's the font and colour used by Copenhagen Municipal.. ( notice the heart dot  )


what about that hearth dot. is it the symbol of Copenhagen city hall?! 

folkevej... street of the people? road of the people?!


----------



## canadave87 (Oct 8, 2007)

Here's a pretty typical Ottawa street sign. They're always bilingual, French first, English second (grammatically correct in both languages that way), and will usually display the closest number on the street, or, alternately, point out which numbers are in which direction.

The Corso Italia sign below is specific to Little Italy, which also features Via Marconi (actually Gladstone Ave.). There are a few other similarly renamed or redesigned signs in other areas around the city, where appropriate.


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

As most Japanese streets do not have names, they show block addresses instead.








There are some websites themed on these signs. 1 2 3

Some famous roads may have names and signs, but they tend to be exceptional.


----------



## santiarg (Apr 25, 2008)

In Buenos Aires


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ I'm surprised that the street signs have adverts on them in BA!

Here in Auckland you unfortunately get that too with big "MCDONNALDS 5 MINS" lit signs on top of street signs here which are actually at least three times as big as the street sign itself!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Tel Aviv
























in 3 languages
















in Jaffa


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

A street in San Diego, CA


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

Atlanta Street Signs

*Blue street signs found in high-visibility/tourist/convention areas:*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yanec/899439085/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/kt/1026902331/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/cathalaincarter/2545013599/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/commonobjects/1364018943/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/lariza/324466201/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/sfpitman/2191767388/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/starsandrockets/1277759452/



*Standard green street signs throughout most of the city:*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shonteen/41067552/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/shonteen/41067552/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/jekemp/15477884/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/carolinahornig/2105727178/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/ironchapman/150799177/



*Neighborhood markers attached to standard green signs:*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wademunday/2569809391/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/amberlrhea/2065707117/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/russell_reno/2305527591/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/madesigns/2453719439/




*Wayfinding and Information signs:*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/procrast8/207660414/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/starsandrockets/1185544992/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/naturenut46/2512595740/ http://www.atlantadowntown.com/CapAdidInitiatives_Wayfinding.asp http://www.corbindesign.com/portfolio/gov_atlanta.html#PORTFOLIO_STOP 










http://www.silvermancpm.com/projects/projectWindow.cfm?id=101034 http://www.flickr.com/photos/photohound/561028420/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/ironchapman/67296796/ 










http://www.flickr.com/photos/catjannik/408901885/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/bakuhatsu1/2549831776/


----------



## hix (Jun 11, 2006)

Streetsign in Brussels, like in Canada their are bilingual. The white streetsign is not a real one, it is a promotion for "Brussels European Comic Book Capital" After a while their were sold for charity.


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

*Łódź*

In the historical zones there are brown boards:









Whereas in non-historical zones there are blue ones:









Note: in the wider stripe there is name of the street, in the smaller name of the district.
There also will be boards with information about districts, police stations, cinemas, theatres, hospitals, monuments etc.
The system was borrowed from the capital of Poland - Warsaw.
[photos taken from polish Wikipedia]


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

We have really stupid little signs on only once side of the road in ridiclous positions and so for example when driving and turing from one direction you can't see the sign. So I will show you the sign of a street in the area where I 1st lived:



(the street name is also posted on the other side.)


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Atlanta's street signs look so colourful and easy to understand. I like it.


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't like ours in Turkey


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Simply White on blue:


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Toronto. the big ones are blue and white and the small ones are white and black. There are many specific neighborhood ones.









http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/366609504/









http://flickr.com/photos/nymphofthesevern/779730196/









http://flickr.com/photos/jnicholl81/87531058/









http://flickr.com/photos/dost/186317358/









http://flickr.com/photos/neal1960/890042868/









http://flickr.com/photos/blueworx/233274453/


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

I forgot the blue ones.









http://flickr.com/photos/entozoa/205028422/


----------



## timothy_tw (Dec 31, 2003)

Macau SAR


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

vancouver = pics by me


----------



## Btxr_art (Jun 17, 2007)

In Bilbao ("calle del perro" in spanish and "del perro kalea" in basque)


----------

